# Tecumseh HH 150 - 160 Parts info



## GTD (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a link to a parts manual or detailed parts diagrams for an old Tecumseh castiron HH 16?
I don't need the service manual. 
I'm looking for parts for a good engine I have that has been stripped of tin-work, carb, etc... It still has a STD. piston and original honing pattern but has been cannibalized for a great number of the lighter parts. I hate it when this happens!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

PM me with your email address and I will send you an IPL. :thumbsup:


----------

